# how many embryos to go for blasts



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya

I am wondering how many embryos you like to see and what cell count on day 3 do you like to see before suggest blastocyst?

if none got to blastocyst stage what does this tell you? egg or sperm issue?


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

kara76 said:


> Hiya
> 
> I am wondering how many embryos you like to see and what cell count on day 3 do you like to see before suggest blastocyst?
> 
> if none got to blastocyst stage what does this tell you? egg or sperm issue?


Hello,

Different clinics have different criteria for deciding to go to blastocyst - you should ask your clinic for exactly how they decide. Generally, 7-8 cell embryos that are top quality and at least four, though this is variable.

If none get to blast - its not always possible to say. The genetics from the sperm become more involved at this point but a lot of the egg `machinary` is still driving the process. Usually the emrbyologist will look at the bigger picture - did the sperm look ok/how were the eggs etc and this can give more of an overall indication.

But remember a lot of embryos just dont have the potential to get that far and it could just be unlucky that in that particular cycle none get that far, rather than being an absolute issue.

Best wishes


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

many thanks for your reply

i have a very good relationship with my clinic and embryoligist and was just interested in your view


----------

